# back in black



## rustjunkie

Started this a few days ago, here's this AM:














Just took it for a spin. Sturmey S2C in the rear and a Bikedomeworks cartridge up front, Sun Estate rims, double butted black spokes and black alloy nipples. The chainguard was on the bike when I got it; it is not Schwinn, probably a European bike that Schwinn stole the design from.  Did the seat last year, it's the fitsall when I need one. Haven't decided which to use for this bike. Rides nice, I'd prefer a bigger cog in the back, but didn't have any cheapie 1/2" chains on hand, needs 1 and a donor. Little things to work out, but it's nearly there; a cool hooptie.


----------



## catfish

Nice ride! I love these frames. Very streamline.


----------



## rollfaster

*Damn Scott!!!*

Another great looking bike. Your full of great ideas when it comes to building. Way to go. Rob.


----------



## wrongway

I like it! .......and now I have that song in my head......


----------



## wrongway

Are those tires new or old? If new, where can I get some of them? Size?


----------



## decotriumph

*Cool bike*

That's a cool bike. I like the looks of those tires, too.


----------



## rustjunkie

The tires are Felt Circuit, 26 x 2.125

http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2015/Parts/Cruiser/Tires-Tubes/Circuit-Tire.aspx


----------



## M & M cycle

*great job*

your bikes always have that cool factor!! nice work!!


----------



## rustjunkie

skiptoothdaddy said:


> your bikes always have that cool factor!! nice work!!




Thanks man! This one was really a Q&D build, mainly to try out the Sturmey 2spd kicker.


----------



## wrongway

rustjunkie said:


> Thanks man! This one was really a Q&D build, mainly to try out the Sturmey 2spd kicker.




How well does the hub work?


----------



## rustjunkie

wrongway said:


> How well does the hub work?




Mistake: this one's an S2C, aluminum hub shell.
Works great. The shift point is very close when back pedaling, different than the Sachs Duomatic (nla).
Brake performance is similar to Sachs Duomatic. You'll not get New Departure "fresh disc" performance out of these.
second gear is overdrive.
Would like to get a 28h. I've seen that they are produced, but haven't been able to source one.


----------



## theyankeedoodler

rustjunkie said:


> Would like to get a 28h. I've seen that they are produced, but haven't been able to source one.




I'll PM ya with Sturmey Sunrace Info


----------



## syclesavage

hey what brand of tire and what size are they.... thanks


----------



## rustjunkie

syclesavage said:


> hey what brand of tire and what size are they.... thanks




The tires are Felt Circuit, 26 x 2.125

http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2015...cuit-Tire.aspx


----------



## rustjunkie

Changed it up, renamed Rollfast_er_


----------



## hoofhearted

*Scott .. only because you are modding one of my fave frames .. and because you
are not using a front fender .. i ask that you consider the following .....*

*How about using a Silver King fork ... preferably one from the earliest 
manufacture ... square shouldered -- thick and trucky looking ....... ?

The fore-end of the frame will be slammed one inch.  Not a lot .. but it'll stand out 
in a crowd of less-flavorful beasts .......

To envision it is to desire it.  To desire it .... well -- may lead to a build that 
smothers any future-fire from any other roller known or unknown to humanity.*


...........  patric


----------



## rustjunkie

hoofhearted said:


> *Scott .. only because you are modding one of my fave frames .. and because you
> are not using a front fender .. i ask that you consider the following .....*





...but then that would be the bike that _Patric_ built, not the bike _Scott_ built


----------



## rustjunkie

...and 24" forks don't work with Franks


----------



## hoofhearted

rustjunkie said:


> ...but then that would be the bike that _Patric_ built, not the bike _Scott_ built






*Patric can be a pushy li'l beast sometimes.*



===========
===========


----------



## rustjunkie

Finished a seat for it:


----------



## lgibster

Great looking bike. Love the lines. Thanks for the link to finding those tires i like the look of that tread design.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

Like the rollfast look


----------



## spoker

this fellow puts together some killer rides,simple yet complex design results!!


----------



## rustjunkie




----------

